# The World's First Academy Short Course Truck?



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

One of our local racers built this first rate Academy _based_ racing machine. And put it on the track for some real off road racing. This truck is no shelf sitter.




















For a closer look including a few more pics, vids, and build details click here.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Academy? was that or is that apart of the MRC corp?


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> Academy? was that or is that apart of the MRC corp?


Out of curiosity, I did a small bit of backgroud research before I let loose of this, yes it is.

Thanks for checking out the article.


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

HandyRacing said:


> Out of curiosity, I did a small bit of backgroud research before I let loose of this, yes it is.
> 
> Thanks for checking out the article.


This should not be allowed in stock class it should be put in open or modified class because it's been modified. I didn't go out a spend good money on a SC truck and let this happen and it will ruin this class real fast. I will fight this at every race I go to. There going to have to clarify rules for this class to keep it as clean and fair as possible or It will drive people away and keep new people from coming in. JMO


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

The rules for our MORL summer points series are "must meet ROAR rules" and if it does, then the question would be why not?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

speeddaddy said:


> This should not be allowed in stock class it should be put in open or modified class because it's been modified. I didn't go out a spend good money on a SC truck and let this happen and it will ruin this class real fast. I will fight this at every race I go to. There going to have to clarify rules for this class to keep it as clean and fair as possible or It will drive people away and keep new people from coming in. JMO


well, speeddaddy, then dont just target my truck.There are 2 more running the series.Guess what, one is our points leader, the other is sitting 3rd in points.Besides, I think you may want to give a look to the ROAR rules on the class stating that the rules were set forth for "the further development of products for the class".All 3 of us running custom trucks in the SC class submitted our trucks to officials for inspection to make sure they met the ROAR specs for the SC class before they would even let us run them at the first series race in litchfeild, furthermore they were all built using parts that were already to roar spec for the class,(Tires, wheels,Bodies). So there is no cheating going on here.It still runs a 17.5, 2s lipo, makes minimum weight,and meets ALL ROAR specs for the class(width,wheelbase,overall length, etc.).:wave:Besides, who says it's a one off, If you want one I will build one for you, just drop me a PM.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

I know the owner of that truck and he is a stand up guy. And I hope for some close wheel racing with him at the next points race because I will have an entry in the sc class :dude:


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

420 Tech R/C said:


> well, speeddaddy, then dont just target my truck.There are 2 more running the series.Guess what, one is our points leader, the other is sitting 3rd in points.Besides, I think you may want to give a look to the ROAR rules on the class stating that the rules were set forth for "the further development of products for the class".All 3 of us running custom trucks in the SC class submitted our trucks to officials for inspection to make sure they met the ROAR specs for the SC class before they would even let us run them at the first series race in litchfeild, furthermore they were all built using parts that were already to roar spec for the class,(Tires, wheels,Bodies). So there is no cheating going on here.It still runs a 17.5, 2s lipo, makes minimum weight,and meets ALL ROAR specs for the class(width,wheelbase,overall length, etc.).:wave:Besides, who says it's a one off, If you want one I will build one for you, just drop me a PM.


I e-mailed Dawn Sanchez ( president of Roar) to please clarify the rules on SC class chassis berfore it gets out of hand. If she does anything to clarify it would help if not so be it.
I guess I' am looking more for a spec class where you all have the same truck. That's why I like the slash class as they keep every thing down to a minimum. When I first got my SC10 back in March this is what I thought this is what I was getting into. I have a T4 so I thought getting the SC10 was the best move because of all the parts I already have. Then I realized It was a big mistake when the slash classes wouldn't let me race with them. So now I' am stuck in a class that anything goes and Its getting to expensive to buy the big batteries (I run 3200) and 10 sets of tires. If they limited batteries to maybe 3800 or lower and picked a same tire and limited gearing everybody could run and they could keep cost down and keep this class affordable and keep it going. The biggest way to keep things equal buy far it limit tires, Just like the slash. Does everybody wonder why the biggest class in America is the slash class. Why? I've been in RC since the late 80's and I have seen this happen before. I've seen a lot of guys quit this sport just because of this exact thing including me. I got back into this sport thinking it probably changed but it hasn't. Lets start a new class and lets see who can spend the most money to win. That's why losi didn't go with sc rules so they will probably be able to run with the slash and keep cost down. I' am interested to see what rules they come up with for the Sc10 at the new track in Grandville. That's a big decision in rather I race my SC10 there or sell it and get a slash or quit. You guys that are for doing whatever are the guys who go flying by me like I' am standing still on the strait away with the same 17.5 motor and are yelling to move over because your leading the race. Put yourself in my shoes and than see how long you last in this sport. If all us guys at the bottom quit all the tracks would close. Count me out at the Virus Racing Off-Road Electric State Championships August 08, 2009 I'll race at tracks where the little guy is appreciated. It's all about winning not having fun. This class will never change and grow unless people realize what made the SC class popular in the first place ( level playing field)


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2009_ROAR_SCT_Provisional_Class_Rules.pdf If it meets the requirements, whats the problem? Even the virus race has a stock or open class. If you are set up for stock run that. At all the morl races so far, the tire of choice has been goosebumps. They also work great at BFG where they run slashes and SC10's together now anyways. If you read the roar rules, it says the truck can have a solid axle or independent rear suspension so the Thundertech truck would not be excluded. Now considering according to the rules, it is a stock motor (17.5 or 27T) class, the open class isn't sanctioned anyway so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

SpeedDaddy, I don't want to quote your second comment from above, it seems a redundent use of bandwidth and I'm sure folks can read the thread OK and follow along...

I think you're asking exactly the right questions.

This is a rapidly growing and changing new racing class. Last winter, the Slash Spec class grew like dynamite, especially right after Christmas. Our local winter points program routinely had 3 classes full right through till Spring, including some of the best drivers in the program who were out just for fun with a low price-point truck that was a hoot to drive and watch.

This Spring - enter the AE SC10 and the "interim" ROAR rules, which opened the door to a level playing field with interchangable size and weight chassis across all manufacturers, since with several new products introduced. It's a shame Losi blew it with the Strike and couldn't produce a vehicle within the new class rules - I suppose with sufficient behind ther scenes lobbying (or corporate membership payoff) ROAR will change the rules to meet Losi's needs.

Given ROAR chassis guidelines, and club racing calls (rules) for stock motor requirments (or not) along with SC "type" tires, we have an elegant move toward normal stadium truck and buggy type even classes across the manufactuers - open to everyone - including the innovators with enough gumption to create their own.

What better outcome could there be?

Traxxas Slash Spec class - or generic SC class both stock and modified - everone has something they can run in, everyone can play at low price points if they wish, everyone can move up to fancier rigs if the choose, everyone wins. There is no downside, and maximum upside for both the drivers and maufactueres, as well as with fostering the class growth.

I can't see a downside in any direction.

Thank you for voicing your thoughts and concerns - that is the way this class will move forward and grow, by folks voicing their wants and needs.


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

the minute associated realesed their truck the days of the slash as a popular racing truck were numbered. now with many other companies entering the mix it will only be a matter of time before you rarley see a slash at a race. 
it dosent matter if tracks allow a spec slash class or not, eventually everyone will want a better handling "mainstream" truck and either stop racing the class or move on to another brand.
the big test will be at washtenaw this winter. they are going to have a spec slash, stock class and open class.
by the end of the year i bet the spec slash class will be almost non existant. guys will get tired of having a truck that slides around due to the spec tires and other restrictions even though everyone will be in the same boat.


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

kvrc said:


> the minute associated realesed their truck the days of the slash as a popular racing truck were numbered. now with many other companies entering the mix it will only be a matter of time before you rarley see a slash at a race.
> it dosent matter if tracks allow a spec slash class or not, eventually everyone will want a better handling "mainstream" truck and either stop racing the class or move on to another brand.
> the big test will be at washtenaw this winter. they are going to have a spec slash, stock class and open class.
> by the end of the year i bet the spec slash class will be almost non existant. guys will get tired of having a truck that slides around due to the spec tires and other restrictions even though everyone will be in the same boat.


Maybe so, such is hw things evolve. Not really unlike how the original AE T truck eventually turned into the latest T4.

Perhaps the Traxxas briantrust will come out with a Slash II and try and go head to head against the SC10, Strike II, Blitz, Lacerate, and all the others who are jumping into the game.

It seems all good to me, the more the merrier.

I'll still be running my Slash for a while yet, at least untill I get the right / left part figured out. And along those lines, for a rookie wanting to get into the class its still a perfect entry level truck with cheap plastic parts / motor...

Good to see you Gary too, thanks for adding your point(s) of view.


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

traxxas has no interest in making something that will compete with something already out there. they are the innovaters that make the cars and other companies follow suit.
examples are the t maxx, the first mainstream monster truck that started the class boom.
e maxx, the first real electric monster. the revo, arguably the best monster ever made.
slash, first mainstream sc truck.
now the 1/16 revo and slash, most likely will be the best selling minis of all time just like all of traxxas other cars mentioned above. 

i want to make it clear that i dont want the spec slash class to die, i just think it will due to everyone wanting to have a better handling truck.


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

kvrc said:


> traxxas has no interest in making something that will compete with something already out there. they are the innovaters that make the cars and other companies follow suit.
> examples are the t maxx, the first mainstream monster truck that started the class boom.
> e maxx, the first real electric monster. the revo, arguably the best monster ever made.
> slash, first mainstream sc truck.
> ...


Maybe so, obvious they're doing something right. F Meister even tells me they _finally_ fixed the motor lead solder problem on the VXL ESC board (apparently they learn from their mistakes, too).

I'll just keep going with the flow...


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I race at a track that runs the SC trucks allowing any type released so far. The SC 10s have not proven to have an advantage over the Slashes to this point. This Saturday there were a group of people not there but still two heats of SC trucks. There were about six SC 10s and seventeen Slashes. In the A Main the winner was a Slash and second was a SC 10. Then the following finishes were split up between the two. 

The racer who has won consistently was away this weekend and he runs a Slash. If he had raced it would have probably been Slashes first and second with the SC 10 third.

Our track wants to keep this class as reasonably priced and thus an entry level class. But at this point the SC 10s have not proven to have a big advantage. It will be interesting when we see the first Strikes and Blitz trucks show up. 

We also run a stock 1/10th Slider class as a low priced sprint car class for the same reason.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The same has proven to be the same around here. The Slashes are competitive with the SC10. Last MORL race a SC10 and Slash battled it out for the win. The winner was the one that didn't make the last driving mistake. In this class the main limiting factor is the tires and it is a great equalizer.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> The same has proven to be the same around here. The Slashes are competitive with the SC10. Last MORL race a SC10 and Slash battled it out for the win. The winner was the one that didn't make the last driving mistake. In this class the main limiting factor is the tires and it is a great equalizer.


In all fairness hank , that isnt a slash any more. Its a slash with a stretched rustler chassis.I helped him with materials for his custom build:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

alls i have to say is look at the times in both A mains
(sc,slash spec) 16 sec 1st place A main sc class and 1st place stock spec slash.??
go figure!


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> alls i have to say is look at the times in both A mains
> (sc,slash spec) 16 sec 1st place A main sc class and 1st place stock spec slash.??
> go figure!


That's a great idea. Now that we have three events under our belt running both the Slash, SC10, as well as the other vehicles, it would be good to lay the three races and 2 classes all side by side so we can look at the times on each track...

Would you like me to post that as screen shots from each race for further analysis discussion?

(that way folks wouldn't need to go over to the MORL race results page and flip around)


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

That would be cool as heck!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

A special thanks to Glenn @ handy Racing for helping peak MRC/Academy's interest in this project!


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

420 Tech R/C said:


> A special thanks to Glenn @ handy Racing for helping peak MRC/Academy's interest in this project!


Hey, you're welcome. It's a blast featuring that good ole mid-Michigan innovation...

Is there news, send me an email?


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its sad, but the only thing that will level the playing field, and lower cost, wil be the slowing of technology. ROAR and all of the other governing bodies have done little to develop a true entry level class that controls costs and discourages wallet racing. When nbig companies decide to build a new kit for whatever class, they want to be the top dog. They have to push the envelope and in turn, "persuade" governing bodies to approve their product. Doesn't anyone see the advantages of a slash class? Why would you flush that class down the toilet and allow upgraded kits that increase cost? The only way to efectively control these classes is to have dollar limits to race programs. You can't show up to a slash class with a high end radio without sacraficing something else to balance you over all "salary cap". This would give flexibility to buy limited hop ups, but you better think about it because its going to cost you somewhere else. It works for pro sports.


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for adding your thoughts and point of view.

In our area the various programs have been very supportive of maintaining the Slash class, and also offering a stock motor SC class.

AND beginner racers are also able to run a new Slash in the Novice class.

So its all good in the Michigan racing scene...


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*nice truck*

looks good i glad to see a racer do something like that 
Barryjcm


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Excellent Discussion*

I have really enjoyed this discussion and there have been a lot of excellent points made.
Here is my take. 
Traxxas again was the innovator with the Slash. It was only a matter of time before the other companies jumped on board.
At the I-Hobby show in Chicago last fall I had a LONG discussion with a lead engineer from Associated. They were trying to decide if they were going to jump in. They already had much of the project in the works... with the T4 as the base of course. Just deciding how they wanted to proceed. I really think they missed the mark initially by offering the SC without a motor. They have since remedied that...
The majority of the discussion with that guy was could the Slash keep up with the T4 based vehicle.
My comment was that the motor and tires are key to this class and that by including comparable components as a track operator, I would allow it to run in the SC spec class. 
Power to weight ratio, and the lesser tire width are the major factors in this class. Just because the Slash suspension is not a technically advanced as the other trucks that are coming out does not mean it can not compete. The tires will always be the balancing factor. They can only handle so much. Now there is a tire war going on for the SC trucks also. That is too bad... and it will change the class... some... but I think that will balance out too.
I feel that for tracks that are trying to figure it all out, that they should have a spec class for all trucks that are box stock and an open class.. run what you brung any motor, tires and wheels. IF in the spec class they find one motor to be over powering, or one manufactures tires to be dominating, they can spec a specific motor or tire for all particpants. Chassis set up and driving skill has always been the challenge of any class and it will be this way with these classes also. We had guys at Washtenaw last season that were really flying with their Slashes... They worked on their vehicles to obtain optimum performance within the guidelines of the rules... just like every racer does in every other class. 
The comment on budget limit just does not work. Would a racer have to bring his reciepts to the track to prove he is within budget?? Really race directors and track owners have enough to do without unnecessary rules that confuse racers and slow the race day down.
Three prototypes SC running in the MORL series. Very interesting. Are they blowing away the competition? Or are the competitive and having fun in the spririt of the class and good racing? If it is the latter... more power to them, if it is the 1st, then the MORL administration needs to step in. 
Also the 1st change that was necessary to have 30 Slashes at Washtenaw was allowing a radio change. MOST RTR vehicle are still on 27mhz and Traxxas only sells them with 4 of the six frequencies. 
Just my input, Look forward to reading more.
Drive smooth,
Dan


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Dan, good to hear your input on this important growing class. You really hit the nail on the head. Is the fairness keeping the quality of racing up? From my point of view, the stock rated motor and SC type tire requirments, coupled with keeping within the ROAR chassis guidelines is keeping the MORL series trucks apples to apples and then that leaves it up to the drivers to show what they can do. Our racing this summer has been very close and from what I can tell everyone is pretty happy with how its going.

If I can find the time, I'm going to try and analyze the times and results. In the meantime, they can be found here:

www.MidwestOffroad.org

Talk to you soon...


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Dan your right on!!
alot has to do with the drivers!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

DJ1978 said:


> Three prototypes SC running in the MORL series. Very interesting. Are they blowing away the competition? Or are the competitive and having fun in the spririt of the class and good racing? If it is the latter... more power to them, if it is the 1st, then the MORL administration needs to step in.
> Also the 1st change that was necessary to have 30 Slashes at Washtenaw was allowing a radio change. MOST RTR vehicle are still on 27mhz and Traxxas only sells them with 4 of the six frequencies.
> Just my input, Look forward to reading more.
> Drive smooth,
> Dan


Nope dan , the ptototype trucks arent wasting the competition.All 3 are doing repectable, but given the 3 drivers were talking about(Chad Sulski,Fred Baumgartner and Jesse Ramey) I dont think any of us would be sitting much different If we had all just bought sc10's.All 3 of us are sitting well within the top 10 in points.I think i sit Lowest at 6th or 7th right now, so the trucks arent crushing the competition,But they are faring well and I know I am having a blast running the class with a truck that I built.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Nope dan , the ptototype trucks arent wasting the competition.All 3 are doing repectable, but given the 3 drivers were talking about(Chad Sulski,Fred Baumgartner and Jesse Ramey) I dont think any of us would be sitting much different If we had all just bought sc10's.All 3 of us are sitting well within the top 10 in points.I think i sit Lowest at 6th or 7th right now, so the trucks arent crushing the competition,But they are faring well and I know I am having a blast running the class with a truck that I built.


That proves it then. Three very competitive, experienced drivers. If the vehicles were SUPER designs, then I have no doubt that they would be 1,2,3 in the points.

Hope you all are having fun this summer!! I have not had a chance to race yet......
I did go to a ROAR Regional 1/8th scale Nitro race to watch and meet the racers. Announced one of the races for them. They were really excited... they had a TOTAL of 35 entries. That was big for this area.... YIKES!!!


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

Guys, I've been looking at how I might provide a Slash A-Main vs SC A-Main comparison / contrast on how the two platforms are faring in lap times and end of the day position on a race by race basis...

Stay tuned, I'll post it soon.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, this is to all you retards who are going diva over racing SC classes and being ROAR legal. ITS A HOBBY! I understand your position for big races, but not club races. If the club wants to have separate classes then fine, but don't get your panties in a bunch because someone has a better and cooler truck than you! I love this Academy truck. It shows the fun and creative side of this hobby. What ever happened to the days when a bunch of friends would show up with whatever they had, be it truck or buggy, 2wd or 4wd, out of the box or hopped- up to the max, and just have fun?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

steel sledge said:


> Okay, this is to all you retards who are going diva over racing SC classes and being ROAR legal. ITS A HOBBY! I understand your position for big races, but not club races. If the club wants to have separate classes then fine, but don't get your panties in a bunch because someone has a better and cooler truck than you! I love this Academy truck. It shows the fun and creative side of this hobby. What ever happened to the days when a bunch of friends would show up with whatever they had, be it truck or buggy, 2wd or 4wd, out of the box or hopped- up to the max, and just have fun?


EASY STEEL!!! LOL!!
The Michigan based RC Community that was the begining of this discussion had that attitude. One of Race hard and have fun with your friends. 
Did you notice that the last post was in August... you are jumping in kind of late in the discussion. 
Thanks for your input. It looks like the WHOLE market place of major manufactures has jumped into the SCT fray and it is a non question any more. Traxxas, Losi, Associated, HPI, J Concepts and more have since introduced SCT trucks to the market. The class is great fun and will continue to grow.
Washtenaw RC Raceway in Ann Arbor had it's first race of the Indoor Dirt season on Saturday and they had close to 30 SCT's. 
check it out at www.washtenawrcraceway.com


----------

